# Minx and Ratty Revised!



## jay_herself (Jul 15, 2007)

A few new pics of my girls, now that they're bigger! The cage is a bit messy, coz it was cleaning day, and I stupidly left a tissue box close enough to the cage for the girls to grab - so there is pretty much a whole box of tissues in there!

Ratty is definitely the shyer one of the two!









Curious Minx









This is where I find them everyday when I get home, waiting for dinner!









Ratty, sooo cute!


----------



## Lunachick (Aug 15, 2007)

Haha cute! Ratty is adorable. Is Minx an agouti?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Minx certainly looks 'gouti to me.  Very cute girls.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Very cute! I like the third pic...my girls do that when they want to come out. :lol:


----------



## jay_herself (Jul 15, 2007)

Lunachick said:


> Haha cute! Ratty is adorable. Is Minx an agouti?


I've never known much about different types of rats and such, but from what I've read and seen on the forums, I'm pretty certain Minx is Agouti.

Ratty is pretty adorable, but she's also a bit of a fatty - I mean, she isn't huge, but she is quite a bit bigger than Minx, even though they're the same age. I thought for awhile that maybe Ratty was hoarding food or something, but they seem to eat the same amount - maybe Minx was the runt?


----------



## rattielover2007 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sweet ones thats for sure.


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Again some more verrrry cute ratties! =]


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

jay_herself said:


> Lunachick said:
> 
> 
> > Haha cute! Ratty is adorable. Is Minx an agouti?
> ...


She could just be smaller, genetically. Come to think of it, my 'gouti is tiny too. :lol:


----------

